# Fireball Whiskey Anyone??????



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, I just got turned onto this this weekend. 

For those of you that have not had the pleasure to try it let me explain. Depending on age some of you might remember the old fireball jaw breakers. You know, the cinnamon ones?!?!? Well this whiskey tastes just like the candies used to without any whiskey burn or flavor at all. It tastes of pure cinnamon and that's it. It's a very dangerous adult candy.... :dude:

If you've already tried it lets hear your thoughts!!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Fireball is truly #1 in my book!

Sounds odd, but chase a shot with some real apple cider (not concentrate), it's like heaven!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's pretty damn good but nothing beats Jack.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Llacrossedude7 said:


> It's pretty damn good but nothing beats Jack.


Nothing???????

I would have to beg to differ!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Give me some rumple... Most bang for your buck!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Never had it but loved atomic fireballs as a kid. May have to give this a try.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

That sounds like JD Tennessee Honey. Pure candy. I'll definitely try this one out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

There was something similar to this I believe it was called aftershock. If you have had it, does it taste similar or something like Goldschlager? Love fireballs :flame: found a place I buy them by the pound. oddly enough not a fan of the aftershock or goldschlager.


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

I will drink a ripple to that


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

A common staple in the golf bag for winter golf. (Either that or Wild Turkey's American Honey). Good stuff to warm the innards!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Give me some rumple... Most bang for your buck!


Mmmmm. Rumple  you know you can make it yourself, right? Equal parts battery acid and Scope. :rofl:


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

They were giving out free shots of fireball at one of the clubs that I go to. It was very smooth and had a pretty intense kick of cinnamon and spice. You have to buy a fifth on your own though. They sell it for $10 a shot!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This sounds interesting. I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> This sounds interesting. I'm going to have to try it.


Careful, around your house trying things becomes buying bottles to make more! lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

samiam2007 said:


> They were giving out free shots of fireball at one of the clubs that I go to. It was very smooth and had a pretty intense kick of cinnamon and spice. You have to buy a fifth on your own though. They sell it for $10 a shot!


I don't know where your getting it from. I bought a fifth at rite aid drug store on sale for $14.95. Normal price was $19.95.


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> I don't know where your getting it from. I bought a fifth at rite aid drug store on sale for $14.95. Normal price was $19.95.


We have a nightlife here in KC that is notoriously known for being overpriced. I agree I saw the whole bottle in the stores and was like...WTF!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Take a shot glass full of Fireball Whiskey and drop it in a pint glass of Busch Beer and CHUG!!! It's called the Burning Busch! Try it sometime!
I know Busch Beer is really shitty... but It's a fun bomb to smash down!


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

No thanks, tastes like mouthwash, I'll have a Knob Creek single barrel... :smile:


----------

